# General > Gardening >  Top soil

## sprocketman

Good top soil for sale 
Can deliver loads from 1ton up to 15 tons

----------


## bentaylor

How much per ton and where are you?

----------


## sprocketman

£12 per ton near wick

----------


## rhogb

Do you still have top soil for sale?

----------


## rhogb

Sorry I forgot to ask how to get in touch with you

----------


## sprocketman

Still some left 
tel 07795516838

----------


## scorpion

Tried to pm you but your inbox is full , what price 15ton delivered to Quarryside , cheers

----------


## sprocketman

Sent you a pm 
can call or text 07795516838 anytime

----------


## scorpion

Hi sprocketman , nothing in my inbox , cheers

----------


## sprocketman

Hi scorpion
sent you pm

----------


## Suzanne Mackay

> Good top soil for sale 
> Can deliver loads from 1ton up to 15 tons


Hi long shot, do you have any top soil left?

----------


## roshep

do you have by chance any soil left or know of anyone who has, if so would you give me a ring on 07484680566.
Ron.

----------

